# Random bell gifts?



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Dec 2, 2017)

I've noticed sometimes I'll look in my mailbox and see random gifts of 100 or 20 bells. I don't see an option to gift bells to anyone, and it doesn't say how I was gifted those bells. They'll always be from players on my friend list too, which is really weird. Anyone have any idea what these are and how I give/get them?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 2, 2017)

I think it's from helping people with Shovelstrike Quarry.


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Dec 2, 2017)

Strawberryllama said:


> I think it's from helping people with Shovelstrike Quarry.



Ooooooooooh ok that makes sense haha


----------



## Imaginetheday (Dec 2, 2017)

I've wondered about this as well. Is this just done by the game itself?


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 2, 2017)

Imaginetheday said:


> I've wondered about this as well. Is this just done by the game itself?



Yes.


----------



## Rose (Dec 2, 2017)

Yep, no forethought involved from the gifter. It's just an automated present the game gives out to motivate players to help each other get access into the quarry.

I'm pretty sure the more successful the dig(more gold/silver ores), the higher the payout allotted to those who helped, but that's just speculation.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 3, 2017)

Branching off from this topic a bit here, but I noticed that when someone requests your quarry help you don't automatically get the red dot icon alerting you to that fact.  Now whenever I play, I always scroll through my friends list to take care of any dig requests.


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 3, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> Branching off from this topic a bit here, but I noticed that when someone requests your quarry help you don't automatically get the red dot icon alerting you to that fact.  Now whenever I play, I always scroll through my friends list to take care of any dig requests.



As far as I know, I've never gotten the red dot for quarry help, but only for friend requests and friend adds, so yeah, best for anyone to scroll through if they want to keep on top of quarry help, regardless of red dot alert. Mine tends to be laggy on a few things, so I always check anyway. And I find it fun to help when I see that little shovel icon.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 4, 2017)

I check a ton for help requests right after reset until I go to bed, then a lot for the first few hours of the morning. By then we're halfway through the new day, so I figure most people have gotten their requests in. There are still a lot of people that wait though. Get those requests in ASAP or you might miss the reward you want!


----------

